# betta egg change colour



## junjun0857 (Feb 12, 2013)

hello, my betta just breeded yesterday. today when i see the egg some of them became orange like colour? i believe those are unfertilized betta eggs, just to double confirm . i think its because my pair is a virgin pair.
or is it the eggs are hatching soon? 

for people who are worried, i had bbs on standby already, and have room for them.


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

I think eggs should be a yellow-orange color. What did they look like before now?


----------



## junjun0857 (Feb 12, 2013)

White to orange


----------



## junjun0857 (Feb 12, 2013)

I think those orange egg are dead. Bcoz the dad brought the white colour eggs to other nest and taking care of them , leaving the orange egg alone. But can I have u people opinions please


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Eggs should be whitish, sort of tiny. The bigger blurry/orange eggs probably wasn't fertilized.


----------



## junjun0857 (Feb 12, 2013)

^ thx ! the whitish egg hatched already !


----------



## junjun0857 (Feb 12, 2013)

dam eh, i wasn't at home and quite an amount of fries are missing. i suspect the dad ate them away...


----------

